# Anybody have emotional boys? (This is funny)



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 19, 2008)

Tonight I turned to Anna (3) and said: "Anna! You're going to be 3 soon!"

She said, "No Daddy, I'm going to be four!"

James piped in and said: "Daddy, I'm going to miss five." (He'll be turning six in June).

I took Sophia up to bed and, while I was putting her down, Sonya reported this incident occured:

James suddenly burst out crying: "Mommy, I'm going to miss five."

Sonya was having trouble keeping a straight face but he was serious.

In tears James exclaimed: "Mommy, I'm going to miss five, it's deep in my heart!" (We have no idea where he came up with this).

So Sonya went over to his chest and said: "What's this? Hmmmm. I see a five disappearing. Yep, there's a six starting to form deep in your heart...."

James calmed down and started to smile.

Sonya shared this with me and I was just about doubled over in stitches. I seriously do not know where this boy comes up with these things. He sure does get emotional about some really odd things though.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 19, 2008)

That is sweet!


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 19, 2008)

Izaak just turned five. He doesn't miss four but is definitely looking forward to what he can get into during five.


----------



## turmeric (Feb 19, 2008)

That was too funny!


----------



## Poimen (Feb 19, 2008)

I love kids and the way they think.


----------



## Richard King (Feb 19, 2008)

I sort of miss five myself now that you mention it.
WAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 19, 2008)

Rich, Wow! How sweet. Enjoy every minute of this. They pass soooooo quickly. Visiting our grandchildren this week reminds me of just how sweet young children can be and how quickly it passes. Our 4-yr old is running around the house and "watching" Nick Jr. programs now. Every few minutes he utters some "precious" comment. The other day his 7 yr old brother wanted to play with the new baby brother before going to school. Poor Carson began to sob inconsolably, threw himself on his mother, and said: "I want my brother back." 

Cherish these moments Rich! Before you know it they will be teens and dealing with a decidedly different set of issues.

BTW, our 7 yr old takes his Bible with him on the school bus everyday so that he can read it. His goal is to read it from cover to cover. When his parents cautioned him that some of the other kids might make fun of him, he said: "That's OK. I want them to see what people who love Jesus do."

BTW - Sonya sounds like the kind of mom who is one in a million. Can you adopt me?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 20, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> BTW - Sonya sounds like the kind of mom who is one in a million. Can you adopt me?



Sonya is not only a one in a million mom but a one in a million wife. I'm convinced that the primary reason for our marital bliss for almost 12 years is more her doing than mine. I don't know where she gets the patience.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 20, 2008)

Wait till he gets 24 "Mom college girls are now children in my eyes, what happened to me?"


----------

